# 240SX clutch



## Jessup (Jul 6, 2011)

my older brother has a 240SX and recently installed a new clutch kit master cyclindar flywheel...i have been told it needs to be adjusted right or shimmed he said the clutch slips bad when the car engine warms up but not when it is cold...can anyone help solve this problem


----------

